# Hi to everyone - newbie



## Nuttyal (Mar 11, 2011)

Just been diagnosed with type 2.  Blood/Glucose sky high at 24+
Been put onto Gliclazide and am having to control my diet....no more pie & chips!!  Doctor reckons more tablets soon!
Not looking forward to taking more exercise either.
It's good to know that forums like this are here to help and support.
No doubt I will put up thread with questions.
Off to diabetic clinic next week for more detailed information.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal, welcome to the forum  You'll find plenty of good support here, so glad you joined! Hopefully, that 24+ will become a much more reasonable figure before too long now that you have been diagnosed and are receiving treatment. I'd suggest you have a look in our 'Useful Links' thread for some good background reading that will stand you in good stead when you go for your appointment, as you will already be familiar with the principles involved in good diabetes management.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

The book by Gretchen Becker comes highly recommended by many of our members, so well worth having. There is a lot to take in, but don't be overwhelmed! Any questions you may have, please ask and we will do our best to help. I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal.

Sorry to see your here lol but welcome anyway =)
This is a great site where no question is too silly. Hope too see you around lots xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal and welcome 

Hope you have a good clinic that gives you the support you want. For all the rest, we're here to help 

Rob


----------



## Nuttyal (Mar 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your quick responses.


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal and a warm welcome


----------



## am64 (Mar 11, 2011)

and a warm welcome from me too ...


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nuttyal.

I used to be a (mostly) sedentary wotsit when diagnosed (perhaps more down to the fact that I had absolutely no energy because of the diabetes than anything else).

If you are able to exercise regularly, you will feel the benefit fairly quickly and it may also help your blood glucose control. It certainly did for me, my HbA1c has been quite steady for a year now without the need for any pills.

Good luck with everything,

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome.
With regard to the exercise - you say now you are not looking forward to it, but believe me once you get into it - it is a feeling you wish you could bottle. 
Start out with something easy - maybe a walk that becomes a jog, then maybe a run. I couldn't run to the bus in June 10, but am now running and doing my first 5k in May.
This could be the start of something new and maybe a chance to make new friends!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nuttyal (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucy,
Thanks for comments about exercise.
Unfortunately, being disabled (fixed ankle joint) means that I can't run.  Walking is fine.....will have to get the hiking shoes out again!
Would love to go swimming but chemicals in pool and air affect my eyes (susceptible to conjunctivitis)......wearing goggles doesn't help!
Sounds like I'm a bit of a wreck!!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Walking is an excellent way to get your daily exercise in Al  Just half an hour a day of brisk walking will help to increase your insulin sensitivity and improve your blood sugar levels. I'm a bit like you with the swimming pool chemicals - my eyes get extremely sore, so I gave up going to the pool many years ago.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 12, 2011)

Nuttyal - can you ride a bike? A large part of my exercise is just cycling to get places - I'll cycle 3.5 miles each way to & from work today. 

There's an open air swimming pool at Market Drayton, not too far from Telford - usually less effects of chemicals than indoors. 
For anyone else seeking outdoor swimming pools / lidos, this is a good resource: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/oliver.merrington/lidos/index.html#_Toc2087915


----------



## ypauly (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But we already have a nuttyal he goes by the name of Northerner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sorry alan


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal and welcome 

You've come to a great place for links to useful info, a huge resource of experience of others in a similar position to yourself, as well as some light-hearted humour.
Good luck with getting to grips with your diabetes.


----------



## Nuttyal (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Copepod,

Thanks for your suggestion about cycling.
Been there done that.....definitely not for me!!
Starting again at 60+ with the expense of bike with safety gear not an option I'm afraid!
Plus fact too many drivers in too much of hurry makes road unsafe.
Think I'll stick to walking.
Will have to dust cobwebs off rowing machine!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

Rowing is an excellent form of exercise Al - get your feather duster out!


----------



## macast (Mar 14, 2011)

hi Nuttyal  ... welcome to the forum


----------



## Klocky (Mar 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Rowing is an excellent form of exercise Al - get your feather duster out!



And of course dusting is itself a great form of exercise - I've got visions of you wearing a pinny and waving your feather duster around now 

Welcome to you Al, this is a great forum with a lovely bunch of nutty people.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Walking is an excellent way to get your daily exercise in Al



The vast bulk of my exercise is walking. Started off fairly slowly, but now maintain a pretty good pace.



Copepod said:


> Nuttyal - can you ride a bike? A large part of my exercise is just cycling to get places



Tick  Because I don't drive, my main mode of transport locally is my trusty bike (well, I have two because I used to cycle to work along tow paths I needed one for back-up in case of puncture or excess mud!). Mind you, the biggest hill where I normally cycle is a bridge over the M25!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welocme to the forum . Great bunch of people on here who will help you with any questins you raise


----------



## LadyG50 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.....I'm a newbie myself - Type 2 diagnosed on 2.3.11 and although not yet had my first appointment at diabetic clinic...I have found out so much just by using the forum.......it's great


----------



## Royston46 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Nuttyal,

Welcome to the forum, just take things slowly at first as there are lots of things to take in but any questions you have ask away.


----------

